# How old would Wednesday be in human years?



## lydiabro (Mar 1, 2009)

I keep on hearing from all around this forum about the "teenage years" of birds, and I don't know when I'll experience that with Wednesday, my 8-10 month old girl. I'll be getting her sometime in April, so I was just curious about that.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

it's not actually "human years" it's more Like the bird is equivalent to a 3 year toddler 

their "teenage years" is when they hit Puberty and have bad attitudes, I believe its when the bird is around 1 or 2 

but if a bird is 1 it's 1 there is no X's it by 7 and get human years - like supposedly you do with dogs


----------

